# Home Theater System for bedroom, advice please.



## burg650 (May 25, 2008)

I am looking for a Home Theater System for my bedroom. I just got the 46" Panasonic Viera display and I want a theater system with a blu-ray and would really like to get wireless rear speakers, bedroom is large and don't want to run such long wires for the rear speakers. Not really looking to get separate units would much prefer a theater in a box style.

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you have any other equipment right now (other speakers, a receiver) or is it just the TV?


----------



## burg650 (May 25, 2008)

I do have a set of Verity Audio Parsifal studio monitor that I am not using.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, depending on how much you want to spend, you have a number of options. I'm assuming that you want to go with a home theater in a box for simplicity sake. What is your budget and what are some of the systems that you've been looking at so far?


----------



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Have you thought about an inwall speaker system? There's some good ones out there these days depending on how much you want to spend of course...But you can find packages that should fit most budgets.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

anything decent in wireless will cost you a small fortune I tried many off the shelf and they were all ****, I finally just ran some wire under the carpet and couldn't be happier.


----------



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

doubeleive said:


> I finally just ran some wire under the carpet and couldn't be happier.


did u just "squeeze" the wire between the carpet and wall? or lift the edge and bury the wire? I am considering the same.

gychang


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

gychang said:


> did u just "squeeze" the wire between the carpet and wall? or lift the edge and bury the wire? I am considering the same. gychang


The easy way is between carpet and wall (under the baseboard) :yes:


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

in my case I have a carpet and then a rug over that and I just ran it in between them and under the couch, in the past I have ran them along right where the carpet meets the wall, kind of out of sight and out mind that way.


----------



## burg650 (May 25, 2008)

I have decided to get the new Panasonic SC-BT100 home theater. It has a blu-ray and come with wireless rear speakers and even an ipod doc.


----------

